# P0324 Code - Ticking that I can hear from inside the Cab



## dreworz5 (Oct 28, 2013)

Hi everyone! I apologize if I posted this in the wrong area, first time on the board in a long time.

I'm hoping you guys can help me. If I remember correctly the people on the form are all very friendly.

I purchased my 2013 Chevy Cruze in October 2013 and it has for the most part been a wonderful car.

I remember people on here talking about the coolant level falling (Which mine has done ever since it was brand new.) But this has been the only small issue with the car until now.

Anyway I have 2013 1.4L and it now has 55,000 miles

Last week the check engine light went on during my morning commute to work. The car itself still seemed to be running normal.

On my way home from I swung by my brothers to borrow the code reader thing and when I plugged it in it showed a P0324 error (Knock System Malfunction)

The light actually went off on my way home after that and stayed off for days.

On Saturday morning I filled up my car with gas for the following week (Which is part of my normal routine.)

Leaving the gas station I suddenly started hearing a ticking for the first time. I heard this ticking coming from the engine. (At this point the check engine light was still off.)

Over the coming days this noise has seemed to get slightly worse and the check engine light has come back on.

Now I'm not sure if this is just in my head because of what I have describe above but I also feel like I have been having power issues (as in I cannot accelerate as fast as I should be able.) I drive the PA turnpike every morning as part of my daily commute about 70MPH.

My power train warranty is good until this October.

My concern is that I have tried to do some internet research and feel like I have heard similar stuff but all with different results (a lot not having the problem fixed properly at all.)

I really want this to get fixed correctly.

Any thoughts on what my next move should be?

I called the dealership last Saturday and they basically said drive it around another week and see if it keeps doing it and that it could be anything.

When I tried calling today they were too busy to take my call more or less.


I appreciate any insight!

Thank you,

Andrew


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

IMO.....
Get off the dang phone and just drop it off.......your warranty is ebbing away and, trust me, I've yet found a car that repaired itself.

That was a BS (I don't want you bothering me) response on their part.

Rob


----------



## dreworz5 (Oct 28, 2013)

Yeah when they called me back finally they started saying things like "If it's normal wear you'll be responsible for $120 hour" just to diagnose it.


----------



## dreworz5 (Oct 28, 2013)

Leaves me worried about getting ripped off/over charged.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Find another dealer......Chevy or Buick can service this.

Rob


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Could be engine knock, but the programming normally takes care of it. If you don't take Robby's advice - you should - then try running 91 or 93 octane fuel for a few tanks.


----------



## dreworz5 (Oct 28, 2013)

Tried running the 93 in with no difference. This problem has actually only gotten worse. There is now a sound that is that of a whistle but when I get/listen closer it seems to possibly be coming from some sort of bearing maybe?


I thought maybe it was the water pump but I have inspected this closely and this does not appear to be the case. (in terms of me seeing no signs of anything such as coolant.)


The car does a "bumping" while accelerating as well now. The odd thing is that there will be times when the car briefly runs as normal.


I'm still get the ticking as well.


Work has kept very busy lately so I have not gotten to take care of this properly unfortunately but I have decided to stop driving the car until it can get looked properly at as it has become clear that there something wrong and I do not want to do further damage.


When calling the dealer ship (Buick) the only advise I got was "keep driving it and see if it continues to do it."


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

You say the warranty is good until October. How many miles is it good for. I can't seem to keep track of that for some reason. 



*P0324: Potential causes for this code to set are: *
Defective knock sensor/s 
Internal engine malfunction 
Ignition misfire/s 
Contaminated or substandard fuel 
Defective knock sensor control wiring and/or connectors 
Bad PCM or a 
PCM programing error 
Read more at:* P0324 Knock Control System Error*

According to @XtremeRevolution in a similar post, "The ticking you are hearing is the EVAP purge solenoid/valve. You can find it right above your intake manifold. The injectors also tick somewhat loudly. Our valvetrain is very quiet. 

Pull the corrugated hose off of the intake manifold (slide the clip outward but don't lose it), and check inside to see if the check valve is still there. I'll bet you it isn't. You most likely need a new intake manifold. All of these problems can be attributed to that, or your burst disk failing, or both"

2011-2016 Cruze 1.4L PCV System Explained


----------



## dreworz5 (Oct 28, 2013)

Car has 55,000 miles and was purchased October 30th 2013 so the power train warranty (5 year 100,000) expires this October.

The original bumper to bumper warranty is expired (no aextended warranty was purchased.)


----------



## Lazer (Feb 14, 2016)

Check for loose spark plugs


----------



## Millerjordan34 (Jul 26, 2019)

dreworz5 said:


> Hi everyone! I apologize if I posted this in the wrong area, first time on the board in a long time.
> 
> I'm hoping you guys can help me. If I remember correctly the people on the form are all very friendly.
> 
> ...


It's the plastics piece under your valve cover. Under your timing chain. You need a e10 female torx head socket for the cover and the plastic piece and a t27 torx head head socket for spark plug module. Torque the plastic piece to 71 inch pounds.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Lazer said:


> Check for loose spark plugs


I know this sounds strange, but others have had problems caused my this. Usually a click or a chirp. I haven't heard of it getting bad enough to confuse the knock sensor, but I wouldn't say it's impossible.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Millerjordan34 said:


> It's the plastics piece under your valve cover. Under your timing chain. You need a e10 female torx head socket for the cover and the plastic piece and a t27 torx head head socket for spark plug module. Torque the plastic piece to 71 inch pounds.


Can you elaborate on this? I am not following and would like to know more.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

@jblackburn just posted this and it seems it could be the answer to this question:
Timing belt or chain


----------



## LocoCastro7 (Apr 23, 2020)




----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

LocoCastro7 said:


>


????


----------



## LocoCastro7 (Apr 23, 2020)

Blasirl said:


> ????


Dont remember writing this haha
Here’s my Cruze though


----------



## -loki- (Dec 13, 2019)

Id start with new plugs and a tank of premium. $12 and 30 minutes time... if they are original they could be loose or you could be experiencing blow out from to large a gap.


----------



## Mesha (Jul 17, 2021)

dreworz5 said:


> Hi everyone! I apologize if I posted this in the wrong area, first time on the board in a long time.
> 
> I'm hoping you guys can help me. If I remember correctly the people on the form are all very friendly.
> 
> ...


Hi Andwer 
Did u ever found out what was wrong with your car my 2013 Cruze doing the same thing as yours


----------



## klucas31 (Oct 30, 2021)

Mesha said:


> Hi Andwer
> Did u ever found out what was wrong with your car my 2013 Cruze doing the same thing as yours


Hi Mesha, same question to you... did you ever find out? I'm in the same boat now. Thanks


----------



## klucas31 (Oct 30, 2021)

Mesha said:


> Hi Andwer
> Did u ever found out what was wrong with your car my 2013 Cruze doing the same thing as yours


Hey just so you know, this other person's post was exactly what my issue was and it's running like new now...









P0324 Intermittent Ticking


For those that have a tick they can't figure out, here is a possibility. I was getting no codes other than P0324 occasionally. Ticking when cold but sometimes ok when warm. Loss of power and rough shifting ... sometimes. Opened up valve cover to find this. Tightened it to 71 lb in (inches not...




www.cruzetalk.com


----------

